# Cockapoo diet



## Hollp7 (2 mo ago)

Hi all, is anyone else’s cockapoo really fussy on eating I mean extremely fussy I’ve tried everything and even the with what the vet’s recommended but yet he’s still not eating it just the odd sniff and mouthful and then it’s there til next morning to bin, he’s even going funny on his breakfast (scrambled eggs) his all time favourite he’s almost 1 year and half.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately they are really smart and by trying lots of different foods they learn that if they leave it you will try something else - until you run out of options.

I would choose a good quality wet food that he did eat the first few times you tried it then feed nothing but that twice a day. Leave it down for 20 minutes then lift the bowl and no treats in between.


----------



## Heard (18 d ago)

Brooklyn he is cockapoo he is one year old and sometimes he has bad stomach can you help me iam miss shsron heard


----------

